# Stuck 1896 Crescent Pedal Threaded Bearing Cap



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2020)

I want to remove the threaded bearing cap on the 1896 Crescent pedals, without using heat. I can’t use a wrench, since it normally is removed by using a screwdriver.
What shall I soak it in?


----------



## David Brown (Apr 26, 2020)

Try Liquid Wrench or some like product. Also try a electric soldering iron.no flame.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2020)

Soak them in kroil for a few days then whack them with an impact driver and big hammer using the large flat-head screwdriver bit.. Oh, and clean out the driver grooves on the pedal cap 1st.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m thinking of using a 16 ounce crockpot to soak them.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2020)

I can’t find Kroil, anywhere!


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 26, 2020)

eBay has it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2020)

I just checked the factory website and found I can buy direct. It’s very expensive!
$60@gallon!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 26, 2020)

Definitely clean out the screwdriver slot- you only have one chance.  Break out the optivisor and the dremel, and grind down the screwdriver to match the slot. The impact driver is pretty harsh- you will really have to clamp down the pedal frame.  I'd use the propane torch, kroil, and propane torch again for a while.  Lather, rinse and repeat.  It will come apart.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2020)

Google Deal Order Page
		

I’m planning to soak pedals in the crockpot for a week or so. This should eliminate the need for a torch. I have used torches for freeing threads, before, but want to be very careful with these pedals. I have many different torches, acetylene/oxygen, propane and map gas, even have this MiniFlam for jewelry work.
Thanks for the impact screwdriver advice, very good!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2020)

And as Andrew mentions above, be sure the screwdriver/impact driver bit size fits the cap slot almost exactly before hitting it.   This will hopefully minimize any potential damage to the cap. Heat is your friend along with repeated soft blows..& kroil..... I think you can buy different size flat driver bits everywhere..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 27, 2020)

One cap is perfect, while the other is heavily pitted. I may need a replacement cap. Anyone have a pedal that they might part with?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

Soak as long as possible. Liquid Wrench always does the job eventually.  Clean out the slot and lightly file the slot to square off the metal.  
If you have to whack always try using a BRASS drift that you can fit to the slot.  Brass won't harm the part the part you are hitting.  If the brass deforms just file to reshape.
Cap is rough.  Might have to have a new one made but for now it has to come off.  Good luck


----------

